# Toxic Cables Silver Widow Headphone Cable Review



## longbowbbs

Head-Fi is a cool place. It provides a chance to read about products I am not likely to see personally and I have the opportunity to talk to creative product innovators. Most of these MoT (Members of the Trade) are a long way from me and I would likely never had seen their work were it not for Head-Fi. One of these creative innovators' is Frank the Kabelmeister of Toxic Cables from Kent, UK.
  
 I ran across Frank's Silver Poison headphone cables as I was looking to upgrade the stock cables on my Sennheiser HD650's. I read up on a number of vendors via the forums including Toxic Cables. I had questions for Frank and posted them via a PM one night around 10PM CST in the US. Frank replied 10 minutes later....4:00AM London time. This got my attention. I have since decided that Frank does not sleep. His work day is becoming legendary. He provided the answers I was seeking and I made the Toxic Cable Silver Poison's my choice.
  
 I loved the SP's and have written a review of them here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/toxic-cables-silver-poison/reviews/7074
  
 Frank PM'd me a couple of weeks ago and asked if I would try out his latest creation, the Silver Widow. I said I would be happy to.
  
*First a point of disclosure:*
  
_Frank is being kind enough to comp me a set of Silver Widows for my review efforts. I will call it as I see it (err, hear it), but transparency is important. _
  
 Let's get the specs out of the way.
  
 The Silver Poison cable is a stranded OCC Silver cable that has up to 1% gold and is Cryo treated, the SP was the first OCC silver cable to come on the market with added gold. The SP starts at £140 for a 6ft cable, this will be going up to £150-155 in the new year.
  
 Silver Widow is on the top, Silver Poison is on the bottom. The splitter is part of the Silver Widow Cable package.

  
  
 The Silver Widow is a stranded OCC Silver Type 2 Litz cable, the Silver Widow has a considerably higher percentage of gold in it then the Silver Poison, although Frank will be keeping the exact contents to himself so that it is not replicated by others. The SW is the first Silver Litz cable to come to the market. The SW starts at £195 pre order, this will be going up to £225-235 in 2013.
  
  

  
  
 The aim with the Silver Widow was to make the bass that is usually wanting in silver cables, better then copper cables, while retaining everything silver cables are loved for, but also making sure the cable was not bright, another issue with most silver cables.
  
 The Silver Widow is a 25.5AWG cable, while the Silver Poison is 26, the larger gauge was chosen, simply because Frank found the 25.5 prototype sounded better.
  
 What is a litz cable, to put it simply, its a stranded cables where all the individual wires are separately insulated, you could even call it a 320 wire cable 
  
 My review system is:
  
 MacBook Pro with 256 bit rate through 1411 bit rate AIFF lossless files either ripped by me via iTunes or purchased via the iTunes store. Amarra 2.4.5 software, USB out via an Audioquest cinnamon cable to a Cambridge DacMagic Plus into my Decware CSP2+. Tubes are a USAF-596 Rectifier and 2359Glenn adapter converting the quad pin 596 to octal, 2 stock 6N1P's driving the Left and Right channels and a 6922 Genalex Golden Lion driver, Silver Widow cable and my trusty Sennheiser HD650's.
  
  

  
 Questions I had as I started the review process: Can I notice a difference between the SW and the SP's I am currently using, is it subtle or significant? Does it improve on the PRaT? (Pace Rhythm and Timing. The Toe tapping get the body moving and grooving feel) What about soundstage, attack, clarity, detail, sense of space and placement and finally Bass impact. Would I notice a difference?
  
 First up on the hit parade was Steely Dan Two Against Nature's Gaslighting Abbie. This song has a tight bass line supporting the song. It was much tighter and stronger than with the SP's. Considering the SP's blew away the stock cables this was remarkable. I knew I was in for a fun ride. Another favorite of mine is a clean SNAP of a snare drum. There it was clean and tight. Guitar's were clear to where you could discern each string being plucked or stroked.
  
 Next was the Steve Miller Band's Greatest Hits and The Joker. This is an old high school favorite of mine and it was almost spooky as the 3 dimensionality seemed to make Steve singing right in front of me. I have heard this song countless times and never was it clear like this.
  
 Another extraordinary vocal effort is Allison Krauss' (singing almost anything!) When I Went Down to the River to Pray from the Soundtrack to Oh Brother Where Art Thou. T-Bone Burnett used 1930's recording techniques when he produced the soundtrack and with only a few microphones you can pinpoint where each vocalist is. When they each draw a breath you can sense who starts a fraction before the others and where they are standing throughout the group. What is remarkable is the clarity. Silver cables have strength here but the Widows outshine the Poison's allowing terrific high end clarity and no hint of sibilance. 
  
  

  
  
 Shifting genre's I went to Sully Erna of Godsmack and his 2010 solo album Avalon. His song, 7 Years, is a duet with Lisa Guyer, a noted New England based Vocalist. It is haunting and driving and I love it. Very spatial as instruments and sounds enter and exit from all around. You need gear that can manage complexity and stay clean. The Widows were well up to the task as the song soared around me. Marvelous!
  
 Well...Time to head bang!  Sum 41 and the Hell Song....Review, nope...Just head banging!  The song rocks and so did the system!
  
 Next, Talking Heads, Stop Making Sense Special Edition. I heard them live back in my college days and I have always loved Life During Wartime. Great bass line, bongos and other drums all around and a great sense of PRaT!
  
 You want to bring out or expose clarity, find a great acoustic guitar player...How about The Australian guitar giant, Tommy Emmanuel! His Endless Road album is an all time favorite. I have seen him live play Bella Soave. You can barely believe one man is playing it alone. This is the closest to hearing him again live. The touch on the strings was fantastic.
  
  

  
 Probably one of the most interesting recordings was the Best of Bill Evans Remastered. This 2004 compilation of the Jazz great's work has recordings that are from as early as the 60's. Simple mic set ups reveal instrument placement in a very specific way. You can point to where each musician was and feel like you are in the middle of the band. With a recording this clear any weak link the gear chain will be noticeable. The Widows handled the recording with aplomb.
  
 I also spent time with Dido, Chris Cornell, The Brian Setzer Orchestra and Al Di Meola.....I could have listened to every song on every album...(I probably will!)
  
 I listed the prices at the beginning of the review. The Silver Poison cables have built a reputation as a terrific bargain for custom silver cables. That value still holds. The new Silver Widows are in my opinion worth twice the price. The added clarity, bass impact and space are the best I have heard. Frank has chosen to price them at 50% more than the Silver Poison's...A killer deal.
  
 Gorgeous looking, Gorgeous sounding, twice the performance of their amazing older siblings and only 50% more in their price.
  
 Silver Widows are Highly Recommended. Job well done, again, Frank!


----------



## hifimanrookie

damn...i am impressed i know u kittycat! welldone!! this is an example of how a review has to be!
  at this moment after reading ur reviews i would even buy a  bunch of toxic cables ..eventhough i know they actually are as good as u say they are!
  once again..well done..and now back to catnips okay.


----------



## longbowbbs

Cat nip costs 3 SW cables....


----------



## wolfetan44

Great review!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> Great review!


 
  Thanks wolfetan44....I kept getting distracted listening to favorite tunes!


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Cat nip costs 3 SW cables....


 

 maybe u can make a deal with toxic cables..2 cables for a bag of catnip?


----------



## swmtnbiker

Do you know when the Silver Widow will be available? I don't see it on Frank's website.


----------



## wolfetan44

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Do you know when the Silver Widow will be available? I don't see it on Frank's website.


 
  From what I understand you have to email him and ask him for it. Get this, Headphonelounge is coming out with leather covers for Grado L-Cush pads($40 by the way) I contacted Jin (Leather maker over at Headphonelounge). I asked about the covers and he said they came out in January, but I asked if I could order them now for $40. He said yes and I'm getting them after Christmas. If anybody wants me to review them to see if its a cheap solution to make Grado's much more comfortable, pm me if you want!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry just wanted to share that to show what contacting a seller can do. Sorry Longbowbbs.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> Do you know when the Silver Widow will be available? I don't see it on Frank's website.


 
  its already ready to be ordered as far i understand..longbowbbs is first one to get one as he won it.the lucky basterd
   
  check the toxic cables appreciation thread..go to latest pages..i think that when u go 3 pages back u will see the info u need..or else pm frank..he is the owner of toxic cables..a great guy to deal with..he will answer all ur questions quickly..as kittycat (the reviewer) here also will confirm


----------



## swmtnbiker

I'd rather just see the damned cable listed on his website instead of having to jump through hoops to get info...


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





swmtnbiker said:


> I'd rather just see the damned cable listed on his website instead of having to jump through hoops to get info...


 

 he said on his thread he has so many orders right now that he will update the website soon...he first wants to keep his customers happy by getting the orderered cables done as soon as possible...so pls be patient,,as we all are..lost of people are greedy to get their greasy hands on one of his cables...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks for the review Eric, nice read and glad you like the cable.
   
  Orders for new cable do currently need to be placed through me as i don't have them listed anywhere, i am hoping to have the new site up at the end of January/early February, so everything will go on the new site. For now, the orders i already have are a priority, not a new site.
   
  Here is the price list for all my cables, that i posted on my appreciation thread, i can be reached at info.toxic.cables@gmail.com
   
   
 *Headphone Cable List/Prices*
  
 *All headphone cables, come as standard with a 1/4" 6.3mm Viablue plug, 18AWG cables come as standard with 1/4" 6.3mm Furutech plug.*
 *(All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers)*
  
 *Scorpion 24AWG (OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo) *
  
 *Headphone Cables starting at £75 6ft and £85 8ft.*
  
 *Scorpion 18AWG (OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £135 6ft and £155 8ft.*
  
 *Viper 24AWG (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)*
  
 *Headphone Cables starting at £82 6ft and £95 8ft.*
  
 *Viper 18awg (OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £150 6ft and £170 8ft*
  
 *Viper/Scorpion Hybrid*
  
 *Starting at £80 6ft and £90 8ft*
  
 *Silver Poison 26AWG (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £140 6ft and £160 8ft.*
  
 *Silver Poison 18AWG (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £900 for 6ft and £1200 for 8ft.*
  
 *Silver Poison French Silk (OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold in a French Silk jacket/Cryo)* The only stranded silver French Silk cable on the market.
  
 *Starting at £180 6ft and £200 8ft.*
  
 *Anthrax 26AWG (OCC Stranded Silver (No Gold) Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £130 6ft and £145 8ft.*
  
 *Crystal Piccolino by Crystal Cable (Toxic Cables, are authorised dealers)  **(Pure Silver/Gold centre conductor with a pure silver braided outer shield)*
  
 *Starting at £365 for 6ft and £430 for 8ft.*
  
 *Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo)* The only OCC Silver/Gold Litz cable on the market.
  
 *PRE ORDER PRICE*
  
 *Starting at £195 for 6ft and £235 for 8ft.*
  
 *Black Widow 24AWG Cotton (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in black cotton jacket,Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £120 6ft and £140 8ft.*
  
 *Black* *Widow 22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Clear PE/Cryo)*
  
 *Starting at £120 6ft and £140 8ft.*
  
 *Black Widow French Silk  24/22AWG (OCC Stranded Litz Copper in Fench Silk Jacket/Cryo) *The only high purity OCC/Cryo French Silk cable on the market.
  
 [size=small]*Starting at £165 for 6ft and £185.*[/size]
  
 *Copper Venom "RC-4" 22AWG (Rectangular OCC Cryo Copper)*
  
 [size=small]*Starting at £300 6ft and £330 8ft.*[/size]
  
  
  
 *IEM Cable List/Prices*
  
 *Prices are for all IEM cables and come as 4ft standard, with 3.5mm Viablue mini plug.*
 *Scorpion and Viper come as standard as 26AWG, 24AWG also available at no extra cost.*
  
 *(All different terminations are available on request, from a variety of manufacturers)*
  
  
 *Silver Poison  26AWG £155    **[size=13.63636302947998px](OCC Stranded Silver with upto 1% Gold/Cryo)[/size]* *Available in clear only.*
  
 *Silver Widow 25.5AWG  £195   **(OCC Stranded Litz Silver with Gold/Cryo)* *Available in clear only.*
  
 *Crystal Piccolino £295  (Pure Silver/Gold centre conductor with a pure silver braided outer shield)*
  
 *Viper 26AWG £115   **(OCC Stranded Silver plated Copper/Cryo) Available in clear, translucent black and translucent blue.*
  
 *Scorpion 26AWG £100   (**[size=13.63636302947998px]OCC Stranded Copper/Cryo) Available in clear and translucent black.[/size]*


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





wolfetan44 said:


> From what I understand you have to email him and ask him for it. Get this, Headphonelounge is coming out with leather covers for Grado L-Cush pads($40 by the way) I contacted Jin (Leather maker over at Headphonelounge). I asked about the covers and he said they came out in January, but I asked if I could order them now for $40. He said yes and I'm getting them after Christmas. If anybody wants me to review them to see if its a cheap solution to make Grado's much more comfortable, pm me if you want!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  No worries, that was part of the point of my review. How cool is it that we can talk to these folks directly. I appreciate that availability.


----------



## hifimanrookie

U see..as if he felt we were talking bout him.. as in lightling struck his lineup shows up..is he fast or what?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





hifimanrookie said:


> its already ready to be ordered as far i understand..longbowbbs is first one to get one as he won it.the lucky basterd


 
   
  Ya Mon!


----------



## hifimanrookie

longbowbbs said:


> Ya Mon!



I hate ya..kittycat..u better check ur catnip fault..as it could maybe happen that its empty soon... Bad luck happens u know


----------



## swmtnbiker

Um, OK.


----------



## maguire

Enjoyed reading your review ....Thanks


----------



## alvin sawdust

Very good review, thanks for taking the time, Like the Decware by the way.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





alvin sawdust said:


> Very good review, thanks for taking the time, Like the Decware by the way.


 
  Thanks!  The CSP2+ is amazing. Terrific amp and a great value.


----------



## Fairwell

Thank you very much for this review. How long have you been using the cables? I'm really curious if the sound changes due to burn in after a while. I didn't have my SP long enough to experience this.


----------



## longbowbbs

I have had them a couple of days. They have about 30 hours on them total. There has been some burn in smoothing so far, but right out of the package they were an immediate improvement. It was not subtle.
   
  I have had the Silver Poison's for several months now and they also opened up as I used them. I was not in the market for any new ones. Frank asked me to give these a listen. Big upgrade. Interesting since the SP's killed the stock cables. I did not expect another leap like this.


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> I have had them a couple of days. They have about 30 hours on them total. There has been some burn in smoothing so far, but *right out of the package they were an immediate improvement. It was not subtle.*


 
  This looks like some seriously nice headphone bling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never considered upgraded cables before, as I felt that it's the least amount of sonic upgrade for the cost, but I've heard nothing but high praises now by several reviewers for the Toxic Cables. 
   
  Since I'm 100% sure I'm not going to get rid of my Sennheiser HD650's, I'm seriously considering some toxic cables now as an investment for an already amazing headphone. And Frank definitely seems dedicated to his craft, which is something I can appreciate very much!


----------



## sensui123

Great review on the Silver Widow....made me spring for a set from Frank (as if I don't have enough cables on order with him haha).  He should be paying you some commission.  =P


----------



## longbowbbs

Thanks sensui23!...I keep hinting!


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> This looks like some seriously nice headphone bling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The Silver Poison's are less $$ and do make a nice difference. The Silver Widows are getting into some higher cost territory, but have provided the biggest improvement I have heard. I spent some time with the HD800's and the Swedish Entreq cables and I did not experience anything like this improvement.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





sensui123 said:


> Great review on the Silver Widow....made me spring for a set from Frank (as if I don't have enough cables on order with him haha).  He should be paying you some commission.  =P


 
  I have seriously lost count of the cables you already have on order, must be 20 of them by now. 
   
  Correction, it's *only* 15, so you still have room to order more.


----------



## longbowbbs

OK...I am up to over 100 hours on the Silver Widows now....(Not all with me listening...Sometimes it is just Burn-in time....)
   
  They keep getting smoother...The bass is just.....Solid....As it should be. Not overstated or boomy but firm and precise. Terrific clarity and the mid range is to die for. My system is the best I have ever heard. Actually somewhat affordable to in the context of Head-Fi and Summit Fi kits.....
   
  Thanks Frank....They are the gift that keeps on giving!
   
  BTW, the management does have their eye on things around here, so I have to keep it real!


----------



## LPP6

Thanks for a great review. I just ordered my Toxic SW last night, so reading this didn't exactly make my waiting any easier.


----------



## nigeljames

I ordered 2 Silver Widows last week one for my HE-6 as an upgrade to the excellent Silver Poison and one to try with my LCD2.2's.
  Should be fun.


----------



## econparanoia

The 1% gold thing doesn't really make any sense to me. An excuse for using inpure material and even try to market it for more revenue maybe.


----------



## hifimanrookie

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]





econparanoia said:


> The 1% gold thing doesn't really make any sense to me. An excuse for using inpure material and even try to market it for more revenue maybe.


may i ask something..did u actually tried a silver cable with infused gold in it compared to a pure silver cable? As i read on the threads that there is actually a soundcharacter difference between the two. Its a pity i didnt have the luck to try a silver widow/silver poison myself..YET.as myself. I prefer copper over silver cables for my he500's( i do own a quality silver cable).but reading many experiences i cant but agree there is a difference in sound allthough maybe subtile compared to a full silver one. And for r info..toxic cables uses the highest quality materials in their products and the workmanship is second to none! So pls explain how u came to ur conclusion?


----------



## longbowbbs




----------



## econparanoia

Silver and copper are both superior as conductor than gold is. It will not be surprising if adding 1% gold will change the sound, but hardly in a good way. I once asked Chris of the Headphone Lounge whether their silver plated copper (SPC) silver ray cable was the best cable they offered, and got the following reply:
   
  [size=12.727272033691406px]"The best wire we have isn't even listed, I have full stranded silver but we're talking about double the price for that since the wire is a little more expensive, .... We have this silver with 1% gold in it that sounds like crap so I don't offer it to people even though I'm sitting on a good amount of it."[/size]
   
  Admittedly, I never actually tried a silver cable with infused gold in it. I just feel Chris' claim makes more sense than the claim that infusing gold in silver will make better sounding cable, based on the fact that silver and copper are both superior conductors than gold. Also, how could one advertise their cables as being made of 99.99..% silver when there is 1% gold in it


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





econparanoia said:


> Silver and copper are both superior as conductor than gold is. It will not be surprising if adding 1% gold will change the sound, but hardly in a good way. I once asked Chris of the Headphone Lounge whether their silver plated copper (SPC) silver ray cable was the best cable they offered, and got the following reply:
> 
> [size=12.727272033691406px]"The best wire we have isn't even listed, I have full stranded silver but we're talking about double the price for that since the wire is a little more expensive, .... We have this silver with 1% gold in it that sounds like crap so I don't offer it to people even though I'm sitting on a good amount of it."[/size]
> 
> Admittedly, I never actually tried a silver cable with infused gold in it. I just feel Chris' claim makes more sense than the claim that infusing gold in silver will make better sounding cable, based on the fact that silver and copper are both superior conductors than gold. Also, how could one advertise their cables as being made of 99.99..% silver when there is 1% gold in it


 
  I might suggest you have a look at my appreciation thread and read what hundreds of people have to say about my silver/gold cable.
   
  Not one single person has yet said my cable is not an improvement over stock, i think that's saying something.
   
  So who should one listen to, you and your source (competitor), or the hundreds of people who actually own the cable.
   
  I might suggest you start another thread on the topic if it's so close to your heart.
   
  Also, my cables are advertised as "7N silver that has 1% gold added to it", not 7N silver.


----------



## econparanoia

I have little doubt that your silver/gold cable is an improvement over stock. But I doubt if the improvement actually comes from the gold infusion. And I think the more interesting comparisons should be between your silver/gold silver poison cable and your silver plated copper cable or some pure copper, or pure silver cables.
   
  As to what/who one should listen to, we are all here for discussions and opinions, and people should and as a matter of fact always listen to their own interpretation of these available information.  
   
   
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> I might suggest you have a look at my appreciation thread and read what hundreds of people have to say about my silver/gold cable.
> 
> Not one single person has yet said my cable is not an improvement over stock, i think that's saying something.
> 
> So who should one listen to, you or your source, or the hundreds of people who actually own the cable.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





econparanoia said:


> As to what/who one should listen to, we are all here for discussions and opinions, and people should and as a matter of fact always listen to their own interpretation of these available information.


 
   
  Key being "Listen"....Since you have not, your opinion is not valid.....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





econparanoia said:


> I have little doubt that your silver/gold cable is an improvement over stock. But I doubt if the improvement actually comes from the gold infusion. And I think the more interesting comparisons should be between your silver/gold silver poison cable and your silver plated copper cable or some pure copper, or pure silver cables.
> 
> As to what/who one should listen to, we are all here for discussions and opinions, and people should and as a matter of fact always listen to their own interpretation of these available information.


 
  You might want to do a search for Toxic Cables, i think you will find that my Silver/Gold cable has already been reviewed against other all silver cables, also copper cables.
   
  I also sell an all silver cable "Anthrax".


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Key being "Listen"....Since you have not, your opinion is not valid.....


 
  + 1


----------



## hifimanrookie

econparanoia said:


> Silver and copper are both superior as conductor than gold is. It will not be surprising if adding 1% gold will change the sound, but hardly in a good way. I once asked Chris of the Headphone Lounge whether their silver plated copper (SPC) silver ray cable was the best cable they offered, and got the following reply:
> 
> [size=12.727272033691406px]"The best wire we have isn't even listed, I have full stranded silver but we're talking about double the price for that since the wire is a little more expensive, .... We have this silver with 1% gold in it that sounds like crap so I don't offer it to people even though I'm sitting on a good amount of it."[/size]
> 
> ...




Not trying to be rude or something but If Toxic cables silver gold cable was not really good, then those more then hundred of people owning one are wrong and also then i don't think 2 or 3 other companies including Whiplash Audio wouldnt have copied them more or less, the fact that they did tells me it must be good. Or at least good enough to buy.

I can guess the competitors of Toxic cables will say the gold cable does not sound good, because they see it doing so well. Thats nothing more then logical. 

And if i remember it correctly, u mentioning Headphone Lounge but as far i remember they started their business first selling solid Mundorf wire which is silver with gold in it and at that time they claimed it to be the best cable they ever heard.
But now u state that they say it sounds rubbish because they no longer sell it, how convenient.
Well ur right..everyone has the right to express their opinions..but as soon u mention names its not objective anymore and very subjective..so pls..if u wanna discuss these kind of matters..start a new thread..thats ur right.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





econparanoia said:


> I have little doubt that your silver/gold cable is an improvement over stock. But I doubt if the improvement actually comes from the gold infusion. And I think the more interesting comparisons should be between your silver/gold silver poison cable and your silver plated copper cable or some pure copper, or pure silver cables.
> 
> As to what/who one should listen to, we are all here for discussions and opinions, and people should and as a matter of fact always listen to their own interpretation of these available information.


 
   
  Regardless of that, you are requested to respect the topic of discussion when you post.  Here's what I suggest: Since you insist in some of your posts that all cables are a rip-off, as the parts are cheap, you go and buy the wire yourself (you can do so from Toxic cables or buy wire from many other places) and make the cable yourself. The cost of manufacturing an audio product is not in the materials, but in the manufacturing itself. This is the same for most products. I think you may appreciate the efforts of the companies here more so once you've spent a few hours braiding cable and soldering tiny plugs.  I especially recommend trying this with multi-strand litz wire (after you've spent all you need on the necessary equipment to do it all).
   
  Until then, you're going to get a hard time discussing something you have no experience of.


----------



## hifimanrookie

currawong said:


> Regardless of that, you are requested to respect the topic of discussion when you post.  Here's what I suggest: Since you insist in some of your posts that all cables are a rip-off, as the parts are cheap, you go and buy the wire yourself (you can do so from Toxic cables or buy wire from many other places) and make the cable yourself. The cost of manufacturing an audio product is not in the materials, but in the manufacturing itself. This is the same for most products. I think you may appreciate the efforts of the companies here more so once you've spent a few hours braiding cable and soldering tiny plugs.  I especially recommend trying this with multi-strand litz wire (after you've spent all you need on the necessary equipment to do it all).
> 
> Until then, you're going to get a hard time discussing something you have no experience of.



+1 i agree totally..


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Regardless of that, you are requested to respect the topic of discussion when you post.  Here's what I suggest: Since you insist in some of your posts that all cables are a rip-off, as the parts are cheap, you go and buy the wire yourself (you can do so from Toxic cables or buy wire from many other places) and make the cable yourself. The cost of manufacturing an audio product is not in the materials, but in the manufacturing itself. This is the same for most products. I think you may appreciate the efforts of the companies here more so once you've spent a few hours braiding cable and soldering tiny plugs.  I especially recommend trying this with multi-strand litz wire (after you've spent all you need on the necessary equipment to do it all).
> 
> Until then, you're going to get a hard time discussing something you have no experience of.


 
  Thanks for chiming in Amos, much appreciated and very true.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





currawong said:


> Regardless of that, you are requested to respect the topic of discussion when you post.  Here's what I suggest: Since you insist in some of your posts that all cables are a rip-off, as the parts are cheap, you go and buy the wire yourself (you can do so from Toxic cables or buy wire from many other places) and make the cable yourself. The cost of manufacturing an audio product is not in the materials, but in the manufacturing itself. This is the same for most products. I think you may appreciate the efforts of the companies here more so once you've spent a few hours braiding cable and soldering tiny plugs.  I especially recommend trying this with multi-strand litz wire (after you've spent all you need on the necessary equipment to do it all).
> 
> Until then, you're going to get a hard time discussing something you have no experience of.


 
   
  Thanks Amos!


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Very nice review! It helped me take my decision. I was sure I wanted a new cable for my LCD2, because I think that my stock cable is the weakest link in my system, so I started searching for reviews and opinions. 
  
 I already had my eyes on toxic cables for over a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . While searching, I have seen the reviews of Silver Poison and the appreciation thread. When I saw the number of pages on that thread I was amazed. I started to look for other cable companies appreciation threads. Guess what...I barely found one but with very few pages. 
 So I started reading the posts....after a few hours I was at page 80 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with my eyes red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
  
 So I have read over 100 pages on this appreciation thread. I was amazed...everybody cheerful...happy and every single one of the customers satisfied. For a cable thread this is pretty damn amazing. It was like a big happy community, one of the most positive ones seen on this entire forum. I haven't seen one unsatisfied customer...*not one!*
  
 This made me sure of my decision.
  
 I was still not sure if I wanted a silver or copper cable. I am very afraid of brightness even though I have the LCD2. My ears are very sensible to bright sound. I can hear my wifes phone chargers from Nokia when plugged into the power sockets ( at first i thought it was in my head...a iiiiiiiiiiiiiii sound....it was getting me mad...when I started walking in the room and I observed the change in intensity...so i followed the intensity and found the damn charger.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 After more reviews and everybody stating the silver+gold were not bright and not loosing bass....I decided on Silver Poison. I just had to wait for my salary to kick in (the banks were closed for Christmas).
 One night after I enter on headfi for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I stumbled upon this Silver Widow review...and at the end....
  
  
   
   


> I listed the prices at the beginning of the review. The Silver Poison cables have built a reputation as a terrific bargain for custom silver cables. That value still holds. The new Silver Widows are in my opinion worth twice the price. The added clarity, bass impact and space are the best I have heard. Frank has chosen to price them at 50% more than the Silver Poison's...A killer deal.
> 
> Gorgeous looking, Gorgeous sounding, twice the performance of their amazing older siblings and only 50% more in their price.


 




   
  Ok...started doing some calculations with my (angry on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) wallet....I did not expect to want to buy 300EUR cable, since I recently bought the lcd2+conductor...Well...after a day or so, the salary kicked in, and I contacted Frank to tell him about the order.
  Frank did not respond ...I was panicking . The poor man works day an night for the cables from what i read ....but damn I wanted to make the order. After a few hours (yes..hours..I did not wait that long...but you know...time is relative when you want something.. ) ) he responded.
  So I sent the order. 
  I was relieved...the search was over...and I felt goood

   
  But then I realized... the wait...oh the wait...2 more months...


----------



## longbowbbs

Don't think of it as 2 months....(I did have a 14 week wait for my CSP2+ tube amp. I felt like it would never arrive) Think of it as a chance to get to know your LCD2's better so you can really appreciate the Widows when they arrive!

Congrats on the purchase. You will really love them.


----------



## dan.gheorghe

Quote: 





longbowbbs said:


> Don't think of it as 2 months....(I did have a 14 week wait for my CSP2+ tube amp. I felt like it would never arrive) Think of it as a chance to get to know your LCD2's better so you can really appreciate the Widows when they arrive!
> 
> Congrats on the purchase. You will really love them.


 
  Thanks longbowbbs! The good part about the wait is that sometimes I forget about the cable and I remember about it and that makes me happy..a new toy will arrive!


----------



## dmudan

Okay my first post in this forum!
   
  I've had my HD650 for a few weeks now and think it sounds great with the stock cable, however from experience, being a strong believer in quality cables I am looking to buy the Silver Widow...
   
  Frank has quoted me £225 for a 6ft one.
   
  Toxic have no returns option so I would like to be confident I am making a good choice. I've read the reviews on here and all very positive...
   
  Am I making the right choice for the 650 ?
   
  Many thanks,
   
  Dav


----------



## DarknightDK

Not sure, I'll let you know once I receive mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  There should be more silver widow impressions up soon given that they have only just started shipping.


----------



## nigeljames

I have two Silver Widows due in around 1-2 weeks


----------



## dmudan

Well I look forward to hearing from both of you.
  DarknightDK, I'm guessing you have the HD650 ?
   
  It's a shame Toxic don't have any restocking policy - Frank could even charge a 10% fee which I'd be happy to pay if needed.   True, we'd all want to receive brand new cables when we order but I think cables are different to other hifi components which can clearly look used after first handling.  Should someone return one in 'perfect' condition, a cable can have quick inspection and correction done if needed.
  Anyway that's Franks's business decision.
   
  I paid £299 for my headphones and am happy to pay £225 for the cable providing it makes a significant improvement and is one of the best out there, letting me rest in peace I have made the most of the HD650 without splashing out on a new source/amp.  I wasn't keen on the HD700 so this still keeps me below their £599 uk price.


----------



## longbowbbs

You may have already read my review of the widows. I love them with my 650's!


----------



## dmudan

Yeah it's that review that almost made me place my order... But I'd like to hear some more  

Anything lacking with the sw? Then again you may not know till you hear better. I was about to order the basic silver one at half the price then starting reading reviews... Plus I tend to spend a lot on cables!


----------



## longbowbbs

Given the price and the cost of the HD650's, I would likely not order anything beyond the Widows. I spent a good deal of time this week with the HD800's and they are better at twice the price, but the 650/widow combo holds its own very well. It is a strong price vs performance contender.


----------



## dmudan

So anyone else got their SW yet?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> So anyone else got their SW yet?


 
  Only a few has shipped so far, there is a whole bunch shipping in about a week with my current batch.


----------



## Staal

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> So anyone else got their SW yet?


 
   
  I've had a SW IEM cable for a while. Good stuff!


----------



## dmudan

That's another +1 though I'll be using mine with HD650


----------



## longbowbbs

You guys already know what I think!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> That's another +1 though I'll be using mine with HD650


 
  Hold on for 2-3 weeks, i am currently finishing off a batch of 150+ headphone cables which i hope to ship in a week, quite a few of these are Silver and Black Widows, so i am sure there will be more impressions in that time, on the appreciation thread.


----------



## hifimanrookie

Quote: 





dmudan said:


> So anyone else got their SW yet?


 
  I have a black widow 22AWG for my excellent he500 (frank adviced this cable over the silver cables he sells for my he500..eventhough he could make more money on a silver cable like SW..thats honesty!).i couldnt be more happy..tried couple of other brands before..but toxic is the best for the price until now..good quality and good service and not expensive..if u would buy same quality cable u would pay at least 100 more. But as everyone says here..once toxicated u wont turn back.


----------



## ch1n4

The Silver Widow sounds awesome, considering that I already own a Silver Poison IEM cable and really like it, I am wondering how much better the Silver Widow should be.
   
  Pls share your thoughts guys especially if you heard the Silver Poison before so taht you can make some comparisons.


----------



## maguire

I have both, I  use them on different customs. There in very tight so I am not going to be taking them off and on.
  Miracle has the SW & Merlin has the SP. I have tried the SP on the Miracle,but prefer the sound out of the SW. It seems to have that something about it, bass & treble regions extend further than any cable I have tried on the Miracle.
  The SP was a great match with the Merlin as I found I needed extra sparkle up top, without sacrificing rumble down below, which I was getting with other silver cables. I have not tried the SW with the Merlin as I said before they just locked on to the Miracle....I believe there in Love...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





maguire said:


> they just locked on to the Miracle....I believe there in Love...


 





 The Widow is a beauty, so it's expected.


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





ch1n4 said:


> The Silver Widow sounds awesome, considering that I already own a Silver Poison IEM cable and really like it, I am wondering how much better the Silver Widow should be.
> 
> Pls share your thoughts guys especially if you heard the Silver Poison before so taht you can make some comparisons.


 
  Reviews are in the Sig line...


----------



## dmudan

Looking to buy soon... Any other successful SW/HD650 pairings?


----------



## ChrisSC

I know this thread's been silent, but hopefully someone can help me...
   
  I'm likely gonna get either the silver widow or silver poison cable for my IEMs, and the most important thing for me is their usability when gettin around because I only use my IEMs on-on-the-go.
   
  Maguire or longbowbbs or anyone who has both cables:
  How do the ergonomics compare? Which one "disappears" more? tangle less? overall less obtrusive?
   
  thanks!,
  Chris


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> I know this thread's been silent, but hopefully someone can help me...
> 
> I'm likely gonna get either the silver widow or silver poison cable for my IEMs, and the most important thing for me is their usability when gettin around because I only use my IEMs on-on-the-go.
> 
> ...


 
  My SP are sleeved and the Widows are not so hard to say about tangles.Neither is easy to tangle. Neither of them have any microphonics to speak of. Widows are better cables, but you will pay for the difference. It is a fair value though. If I was going to go with a new cable for my JH16's I would go with the Widows. No time to skimp now.


----------



## ChrisSC

longbowbbs said:


> My SP are sleeved and the Widows are not so hard to say about tangles.Neither is easy to tangle. Neither of them have any microphonics to speak of. Widows are better cables, but you will pay for the difference. It is a fair value though. If I was going to go with a new cable for my JH16's I would go with the Widows. No time to skimp now.




Thanks longbow,

How's the widow's weight and thickness compared to the stock cable? I really value lightness and want a cable that I forget about while wearing.. The stock cables do this, but they don't make me forget that they don't sound that great


----------



## longbowbbs

Weight is similar. Widow is slightly thicker due to the braiding. It is a gorgeous cable.


----------



## SwanSong

Great review, I was wondering how the SP cables changed the 650's signature sound or did it just enhance it? If you had to compare the 650's w/SP cables to other Senn phones or any phones for that matter which would you, sound wise?

I think the SP's will be enough upgrade for my current rig or is it that much of an improvement?


----------



## longbowbbs

I would call the SP an enhancement. The 650 is a great HP and my goal was to get as much out of it as I could. There are limits. ( that is why I also have the 800's!). The widow is another step up but it is more $. I feel it is worth it, but as with everything around here, YMMV.


----------



## maguire

SW cable is to my eyes twice the thickness of the SP. SW also seems heavier but in saying that I also have the metal splitter on the SW while SP only has the wooden ball only. Quality & Sound wise I prefer the SW. I have no problem with either cable in use. I could never go back to stock.


----------



## Toxic Cables

The SP has an outer diameter of 1.3mm while the SW is 1.5mm, so not that big a difference. The SW is also a slightly larger gauge. Although there is not that big a difference in size, the Widow does indeed look much bigger.


----------



## ChrisSC

Quote:  
   


toxic cables said:


>


 
   
  Thanks all, for the input!


----------



## ChrisSC

Hey Frank 2 quick questions about your silver widow:
   
  As a type 2 litz cable, can you make me a cable with 1 wire per channel instead of two?  This should be a lot more compact and great for on-the-go (a lot less time consuming for you to make too, since very little braiding)!
   
  How much will the sound quality be diminished between a silver-widow that uses just 2 wires, compared to a silver widow cable that uses the normal 4 wires (2 per channel)?
   
  Thanks in advance,
  Chris


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





chrissc said:


> Hey Frank 2 quick questions about your silver widow:
> 
> As a type 2 litz cable, can you make me a cable with 1 wire per channel instead of two?  This should be a lot more compact and great for on-the-go (a lot less time consuming for you to make too, since very little braiding)!
> 
> ...


 
  Unfortunately, i do not offer my cables with just 2 wires.


----------



## maguire

Chris, you wont have any problem on the go mate....The SW cable is both durable and tough. Lets not forget the main function SOUND & of course Aesthetics......


----------



## gtb123

Just asking, how does the Silver Poison compare to the Silver Widow on the HD650? Besides, why isn't the Silver Widow available on the website?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





gtb123 said:


> Just asking, how does the Silver Poison compare to the Silver Widow on the HD650? Besides, why isn't the Silver Widow available on the website?


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/641166/toxic-cables-silver-widow-headphone-cable-review


----------



## gtb123

Tighter bass and improved clarity was all I could find. 
How about the purchase since it is not on the website?


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





gtb123 said:


> Tighter bass and improved clarity was all I could find.
> How about the purchase since it is not on the website?


 
  PM frank at Toxic Cables....


----------



## grumpoldman

Been talking to Frank tonight about my Widow cable that he is going to post out to me next week.

Any advice about burn in?


----------



## longbowbbs

grumpoldman said:


> Been talking to Frank tonight about my Widow cable that he is going to post out to me next week.
> 
> Any advice about burn in?


 
 100-200 hours generally has it a peak performance.


----------



## DarknightDK

longbowbbs said:


> 100-200 hours generally has it a peak performance.


 
  
 Yep. This has been my experience as well, or generally long enough for your ears to be able to perceive the subtitle improvements in SQ.


----------



## Mooses9

nice review


----------



## longbowbbs

mooses9 said:


> nice review


 
 Thanks! It is a great cable.


----------



## commtrd

jinbara002 said:


> PLEASE DON'T BUY THIS TOXIX CABLE
> 
> FRANK DONGHI OR FRANK DONKEY  WORST SELLER ..
> 
> NEVER DELIVER.....


 

 Man give it a break OK? It has been very well made known that the Toxic business is a sole proprietorship and that the cables are made by hand and the demand has been somewhat overwhelming. So the wait time is there and no one has stated otherwise.
  
 SO CUT THIS CRAP OUT AND IF ANYONE IS NOT WILLING TO WAIT TO TAKE RECEIPT JUST DON'T BUY A CABLE OK?  I personally waited 7 months but had corresponded with Frank and he was up front about some issues and I told him to send it when he could. Quit whining like an idiot and define your time requirement if it is within the next two weeks or thereabouts then buy rom another vendor. And shut the f up already.


----------



## longbowbbs

jinbara002 said:


> PLEASE DON'T BUY THIS TOXIX CABLE
> 
> FRANK DONGHI OR FRANK DONKEY  WORST SELLER ..
> 
> NEVER DELIVER.....


 
 There is a Toxic Cable thread for service issues. Do not post these here.


----------



## grumpoldman

Special delivery from Frank today, only managed 10 hours burn today. Should have it sorted by New Year.


----------



## longbowbbs

grumpoldman said:


> Special delivery from Frank today, only managed 10 hours burn today. Should have it sorted by New Year.


 
 Congrats! Silver Widows are the best I have ever heard.


----------



## grumpoldman

So, about 36 hours into the burn-in.

I am lucky, inasmuch as I can leave my study system running 24/7, beginning to get some overall "improvements"

Will post again tomorrow.


----------



## nicolo

Hi Frank,
  
 Will the Silver Widows sound better with the Hifiman HE-400 than the Silver Poison?


----------



## longbowbbs

nicolo said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Will the Silver Widows sound better with the Hifiman HE-400 than the Silver Poison?


 
 Yes....It is a better cable.


----------



## nicolo

longbowbbs said:


> Yes....It is a better cable.


 
  
 Thanks


----------



## moby1974

*SILVER WIDOW REVIEW*
Ok, I can leave this to someone who can add more detail and more eloquent then myself.
Short version, are these cables worth buying, YES.
So you just spent a good bit of money on a player/dac/amp, and because you are here, you must also have spent a good bit of money on some new headphones, but like when build a high end PC, the setup is as only as good as its weakest link.
Don’t get me wrong, many stock cables sound great, but most companies want max profit, no need to really push the boat out on high end cables, so even though it all sounds good, there is room for more improvement, one area is cables such as these.
A few years ago I begrudgingly paid for a so called better cable for some IEM headphones, I did wonder if I would just think/tell myself they were better to justify the cost, but when I noticed better separation and detail, I was converted.
Not long ago I bought some LCD-2f headphones, everything sounding great (small-ish ST but that’s known for these) then I saw many cables out there and people filling forums, what different cables could add.
I saw Toxic Cables/Frank, get lots of praise, may take a bit of time, but that’s due to him doing it all, also swamped with orders, and like the saying, good things come to those who wait.
I asked Frank for a cable recommendation (best for setup) to which he said the Silver Widow, I emailed the poor man so many questions, he replied to all when he could (think he works 23hrs a day lol) very helpful.
Once the cable arrived, I did wonder again, will the fact there is a cost in this, will make me imagine added quality, the whole cable burn in thing, will it only show after many hours of use.
Well the cable came, excellent build quality, shocked is not the word when it came to sound, as soon as I swapped cables there was a clear improvement, detail, separation, and even soundstage, all went up a notch, had the biggest smile on my face.
Its very much like the first time you move from good headphones to high end, at times its better, maybe not night and day difference to start with, but you use the high end ones and then go back to others, that’s when its like “oh god no, cannot use these anymore”
Cannot rate my purchase enough, the build, the personal service and advise, and of course the sound, really is a case of doing the new headphones a service by treating them to a Toxic cable.


----------



## mickeyduff

Just paired my 64 Audio A6's with Toxic's Hydra 22, they reveal so much detail, more so then the Norne Therium. Highly recommend these cables


----------



## commtrd

I own both a Toxic Silver Widow and a Norne Therium. Both are great cables that do their job. Is the TSW any better than the Norne Therium? Of course not. They are just cables, a relatively minor player in the entire audio chain. So can stop with the denigration of Norne or any others unless cable just does not conduct signal at all. Getting really ridiculous.


----------



## mickeyduff

I was not pulling down Norne cables, I have a couple and I'm very happy with them, I was just saying the Hydra brings out slightly more detail especially in the highs, Then again I prefer the Therium over the Hydra for listening on the move as it's more flexible. I hear the Silver Widow is more flexible then the Hydra, so it's just down to personal preferences.


----------



## KenMan85

Silver widow vs Black Widow ?  Sound signature differences ?


----------



## 340519

KenMan85 said:


> Silver widow vs Black Widow ?  Sound signature differences ?


You're in Canada so I suggest you check out audio sensibility.  I love their silver cable with my empys and lcd 4s.  I'm getting another for my mdr Z1R and abyss tcs.


----------



## Another Audiophile

Selling my silver widow if anyone interested.


----------



## KenMan85

which connections ?


----------



## longbowbbs

Another Audiophile said:


> Selling my silver widow if anyone interested.


How long are they?


----------



## Another Audiophile (Jun 27, 2021)

longbowbbs said:


> How long are they?


6 feet. Here is my listing. Of course price is negotiable. 

https://www.head-fi.org/classifieds/toxic-cables-silver-widow.6678/


----------

